# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشکل با تاریخ انصراف کمک کنید

## senor

سلام دوستان. بنده تاریخ ۳۰ شهریور ۹۸ از دانشگاه انصراف دادم و قصد دارم که کنکور ۹۹ شرکت کنم. به فرض قبولی در کنکور ۹۹ ، برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه جدید باید قبل از ۳۱ شهریور ۹۹ دفترچه پست کنم و بعد در دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم یا برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه نیازی به ارسال دفترچه ندارم؟ چون متاسفانه یه روز زودتر و در تاریخ ۳۰ شهریور انصراف دادم‌حالا نمیدونم اون یک روز باقی مونده رو چیکار کنم! دفترچه پست کنم و برگ اعزام بگیرم و بعدش برم ثبت نام یا بدون برگ اعزام و پست دفترچه هم میتونم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

الان این استرس داره ؟25شهریور بفرس بره تا ثبت نام کنی اعزامت دلغو میشه.تاریخ ثبت شده در متن نامه مهمه

----------


## genzo

سلام 
خوبی 

این مشکل نداره
موقع ثبت نام برات تاریخ یه جور میزنن که غیبت نخوری 
پ.ن:الان وقت درس خوندنه  نه فکر به این موارد


تاپیکت را هم باید تو بخش نظام وظیفه ارسال میکردید

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام دوستان. بنده تاریخ ۳۰ شهریور ۹۸ از دانشگاه انصراف دادم و قصد دارم که کنکور ۹۹ شرکت کنم. به فرض قبولی در کنکور ۹۹ ، برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه جدید باید قبل از ۳۱ شهریور ۹۹ دفترچه پست کنم و بعد در دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم یا برای ثبت نام در دانشگاه نیازی به ارسال دفترچه ندارم؟ چون متاسفانه یه روز زودتر و در تاریخ ۳۰ شهریور انصراف دادم‌حالا نمیدونم اون یک روز باقی مونده رو چیکار کنم! دفترچه پست کنم و برگ اعزام بگیرم و بعدش برم ثبت نام یا بدون برگ اعزام و پست دفترچه هم میتونم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم؟


تاریخ معافیت رو معمولا از 30 شهریور میزنن نه 31 شهریور به دانشگاهی که قبول میشی بستگی داره وقتی قبول شدی بپرس الان فقط قبول شو من این اطمینانو میدم که مشکلی برات پیش نیاد این سوالات در دوران کنکور طبیعیه

----------


## mehran_kh10

> تاریخ معافیت رو معمولا از 30 شهریور میزنن نه 31 شهریور به دانشگاهی که قبول میشی بستگی داره وقتی قبول شدی بپرس الان فقط قبول شو من این اطمینانو میدم که مشکلی برات پیش نیاد این سوالات در دوران کنکور طبیعیه


من امسال چهارمین سالی هست که پیام نور ثبت نام کردم(ورودی مهر 95).دو ترم اول مرخصی گرفتم.دو ترم بعدی هم فقط امتحاناشو رفتم و حدود 32 واحد پاس کردم.و دو ترم دیگه هم انتخاب واحد کردم و نه کلاساشو رفتم و نه امتحانشو.این ترم که هفتمین ترمه بازم انتخاب واحد کردم و کلاساشو نرفتم و بازم نمیخوان امتحاناشو برم و قراره کنکور 99 بدم.من میتونم ترم بعدی هم همینکارو بکنم و بعد قبولی قطعی انصراف بدم یا چون دیگه چهار سال لیسانس تموم شده نمیشه انصراف داد؟

----------


## Shah1n

> من امسال چهارمین سالی هست که پیام نور ثبت نام کردم(ورودی مهر 95).دو ترم اول مرخصی گرفتم.دو ترم بعدی هم فقط امتحاناشو رفتم و حدود 32 واحد پاس کردم.و دو ترم دیگه هم انتخاب واحد کردم و نه کلاساشو رفتم و نه امتحانشو.این ترم که هفتمین ترمه بازم انتخاب واحد کردم و کلاساشو نرفتم و بازم نمیخوان امتحاناشو برم و قراره کنکور 99 بدم.من میتونم ترم بعدی هم همینکارو بکنم و بعد قبولی قطعی انصراف بدم یا چون دیگه چهار سال لیسانس تموم شده نمیشه انصراف داد؟


بله میتونی مشکلی نداره
با خیال راحت برای کنکور بخون

----------


## rezaaa

> من امسال چهارمین سالی هست که پیام نور ثبت نام کردم(ورودی مهر 95).دو ترم اول مرخصی گرفتم.دو ترم بعدی هم فقط امتحاناشو رفتم و حدود 32 واحد پاس کردم.و دو ترم دیگه هم انتخاب واحد کردم و نه کلاساشو رفتم و نه امتحانشو.این ترم که هفتمین ترمه بازم انتخاب واحد کردم و کلاساشو نرفتم و بازم نمیخوان امتحاناشو برم و قراره کنکور 99 بدم.من میتونم ترم بعدی هم همینکارو بکنم و بعد قبولی قطعی انصراف بدم یا چون دیگه چهار سال لیسانس تموم شده نمیشه انصراف داد؟


فقط حواست باشه مثلا رشته شما 120 واحده تعداد واحدایی که قبول میشی بیشتر از 60 نشه چون در این صورت بعد انصراف به شما مدرک معادل کاردانی میدن و این باعث میشه دیگه به شما معافیت تحصیلی ندن. لپ کلام اینه که واحدایی که میگذرونی بیشتر از نصفِ تمام واحدات نشه و قبل از به پایان رسیدن معافیت تحصیلی فعلیت انصراف بدی(درصورت قطعی شدن قبولی واسه دانشگاه جدید).

----------

